# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  59. Urologen-Kongress in Berlin, 260907

## HerriS

*Einladung zur Eröffnungs-Pressekonferenz  Themen & Referenten
59. Urologen-Kongress in Berlin*

Berlin. Medizinisch und gesellschaftspolitisch relevant: Die Themen der Eröffnungs-Pressekonferenz des 59. Kongresses der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V. (DGU) gehen uns alle etwas an. Die Tagungs-Präsidenten Professor Dr. Lothar Hertle 
aus Münster und Professor Dr. Walter Stackl aus Wien laden die Medienvertreter herzlich ein und werden Sie auf der Pressekonferenz am Mittwoch, 26. September 2007, 11.30 Uhr im Internationalen Congress Centrum Berlin, Presselounge (Raum 43) begrüßen.

Haben Sie einen Organspendeausweis? Nur zwölf Prozent der Deutschen können diese Frage mit ja beantworten. 
Die Folge: Es gibt zu wenig Spenderorgane. Derzeit warten in Deutschland etwa 12 000 Patienten auf ein Spenderorgan, fast 9000 davon auf eine Niere. In der Praxis heißt das: Es warten etwa dreimal so viele Menschen auf eine neue Niere, wie Transplantate vermittelt werden können. Die Nieren-Lebendspende bedeutet für viele Dialysepatienten neue Hoffnung auf eine zeitnahe Transplantation. Organverpflanzung trotz Blutgruppenunverträglichkeit, minimal-invasive Entnahme der Spenderniere: DGU-Transplantations-Experte Prof. Dr. Paolo Fornara, Direktor des Nierentransplantations-Zentrums Sachsen-Anhalt und Mitglied der Ständigen Kommission Organtransplantation der Bundesärztekammer referiert über Fortschritte bei der Nierentransplantation. Ebenfalls auf der Pressekonferenz: Das Lebendspender-Paar Magdalene und Ulrich Siefke, das für  Fragen über seine persönlichen Erfahrungen zur Verfügung steht.

Das Prostatakarzinom ist mit 50 000 Neuerkrankungen pro Jahr der häufigste Tumor beim Mann. Etwa zehn Prozent der Betroffenen haben ein metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom, das im Laufe der Zeit hormonunempfindlich wird, nicht mehr auf die übliche antihormonelle Therapie reagiert und damit unheilbar ist. In diesen Fällen ist ein medianes Überleben von zwölf Monaten zu erwarten. Neue Chemotherapien konnten erstmals eine Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens für hormonresistente metastasierte Prostatakarzinom-Patienten erreichen, das in vielen Fällen mehrere Jahre betragen kann. Professor Dr. Peter Albers, Direktor der Klinik für Urologie am Klinikum Kassel und Mitglied des DGU-Arbeitskreises Onkologie erläutert die aktuellen Möglichkeiten der Chemotherapie beim Prostatakarzinom unter Berücksichtigung laufender klinischer Studien.
Prostatakrebs  Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie  ist ebenfalls Gegenstand eines öffentlichen Patientenforums, das im Rahmen des 59. DGU-Kongresses am Donnerstag, den 27. September 2007, 19.30 bis 21.30 Uhr in Saal 6 des Internationalen Congress Centrums Berlin stattfindet.

Prostata - oder was? Diese Frage klärt Professor Dr. Peter Alken, Direktor der Urologischen Klinik am Universitätsklinikum Mannheim auf der DGU-Pressekonferenz. Soviel vorweg: Es geht um Beschwerden des unteren Harntrakts wie häufiges Urinieren, unwillkürlichen Urinverlust oder Startschwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen, die man bisher alle auf eine gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata zurückgeführt hat und unter den Begriffen BPS (Benignes Prostatasyndrom) und BPH (Benigne Prostatahyperplasie) bekannt sind. Heute weiß man, dass es verschiedene Ursachen gibt, die unterschiedlich behandelt werden können und müssen. Motto: Eine maßgeschneiderte Behandlung für jeden Patienten. Das Spektrum der Behandlungsmethoden reicht von Medikamenten über minimal invasive Eingriffe bis zur klassischen Operation. Betroffen ist jeder zweite Mann über 
50 Jahre.

Sterben die Deutschen aus? Jedes sechste Paar in Deutschland ist ungewollt kinderlos - wie Urologen helfen können. Professor Dr. Sabine Kliesch, Oberärztin an der Urologischen Klinik und Poliklinik am Universitätsklinikum Münster referiert als Urologin und Andrologin über neue Aspekte der Behandlung der männlichen Unfruchtbarkeit, der Impotenz und den Hormonersatz beim (alternden) Mann. Insbesondere die Weiterentwicklung der medikamentösen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten der Testosterontherapie ermöglicht Betroffenen mit einem Hormonmangel eine deutliche Besserung des Befindens und nicht zuletzt der Lebensqualität. Ähnlich positiv sieht die Entwicklung der Medikamente für die Therapie der Erektionsstörungen aus  nicht nur eine Linderung des Leidensdruckes, sondern oftmals auch die Früherkennung von Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen sind mit der Erkennung und Behandlung von Erektionsstörungen verbunden. Weniger durch Tabletten, als vielmehr durch eine sehr detaillierte Abklärung
von Störungen der Zeugungsfähigkeit und der korrekten Wahl des geeigneten Behandlungsverfahrens  wobei durchaus auch operative Eingriffe zum Einsatz kommen können - in enger Zusammenarbeit mit den Frauenärzten ermöglicht es heutzutage in vielen Fällen, dem kinderlosen Paar zum erhofften Nachwuchs zu verhelfen.

DGU-Pressesprecherin und Chefärztin im Urologischen Zentrum Hamburg, Professor Dr. Margit Fisch wird Sie als Moderatorin durch die Eröffungs-Pressekonferenz führen.
Der Präsident des Berufsverbandes der Deutschen Urologen e. V., Dr. Martin Bloch, gibt nach exakt einjähriger Amtszeit, Auskunft über Aktuelles aus der Berufspolitik und lädt Sie zum diesjährigen Berufspolitischen Forum ein: Sonnabend, 29. September 2007, 8.30 Uhr, ICC Berlin, Vortragssaal Halle unter anderem mit dem Thema Wie viele Ärzte braucht ein gesundes Deutschland?. Des Weiteren steht der Generalsekretär der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e. V., Professor Dr. Michael Stöckle, Ihren Fragen vor Ort zur Verfügung.

 Bitte beachten Sie die anschließende Pressekonferenz Blasenkrebsdiagnostik von GE Healthcare von 
 13.30 bis 15.00 Uhr in den gleichen Räumlichkeiten (Raum 42/43). Kontakt: info@plus-pool.de

 Weitere Industrie-Pressekonferenzen: 
 27.09: MISONIX Ltd./CRS Medical, 13.00  14.30 Uhr
 28.09: Pfizer, 10.00  12.30 Uhr

Hinweis: Bitte nutzen Sie zu Ihrer Information auch das informelle Pressegespräch mit den Kongress-Präsidenten 
Professor Dr. Lothar Hertle und Professor Dr. Walter Stackl am Donnerstag, 27. September 2007, 12.30  bis 13.00 Uhr im Internationalen Congress Centrum Berlin, Raum 28/29 auf der Galerie, blaue Seite.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Haben Sie einen Organspendeausweis? Nur zwölf Prozent der Deutschen können diese Frage mit ja beantworten.


Aber nur jeder zehnte davon macht ernst und fährt Motorrad  :eek!: .




> ... In diesen Fällen ist ein medianes Überleben von zwölf Monaten zu erwarten.


Die Prognosen werden ja immer schlechter statt besser. Danch müsste ich jetzt seit 3 Monaten tot sein  :Stirnrunzeln: .

WW

----------


## Harro

*Noch nicht auf der Liste*

Hallo Winfried, not listed. Der große Zampano kann Dich viel zu gut leiden, um Dich schon in die ewigen Jagdgründe begleiten zu wollen. Meine Voraussage steht noch, daß Du mir nämlich noch zu meinem 80. gratulieren wirst, falls Du das ohnehin vor hattest.

*"Bei uns kann jeder werden, was er will, ob er will oder nicht"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

und ich schon seit 11 Monaten, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.

Gruß Hans

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo, Alle miteinander!

Zitat von *HerriS*  
_... In diesen Fällen ist ein medianes Überleben von zwölf Monaten zu erwarten._



Winfried nimmt die Sache mit Humor und tut recht daran, doch hat sie auch eine andere Seite: Wer als neu Betroffener so etwas zu lesen bekommt, der ist mit der Moral im Keller, hat es doch eine *Fachperson* im weissen Mantel, also eine medizinische Halbgöttin oder ein medizinischer Halbgott, erklärt.

Wie Winfried möchte ich also zur Beruhigung beitragen: Meine HB hielt vom September 2000 bis anfangs 2006! Und jetzt stehe ich nach einem ersten Chemo-Zyklus mit Taxotere bei PSA 0.4.

Ferner: Hätte sich die Fachperson u. a. einmal mit der Literatur von Dr. "Snuffy" Myers auseinandergesetzt oder einen Artikel von Prof. Dr. F. Labrie gelesen, dann sollte sie gemerkt haben, dass sie sich mit ihren 12 Monaten so ziemlich in der Wüste befindet.

Gruss!

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Guten Morgen !
Ich halte von diesen Fachkongressen überhaupt nichts und sehe das als eine kolossale Geldverschwendung an. Wer bezahlt das eigentlich letztendlich allles? Einen Aussenseiter (auch schulmedizinisch orientierten) lassen sie dort eh nicht zu Wort kommen, bestärken sich nur gegenseitig in ihren Vorurteilen. Es werden doch immer die selben Geschichten erzählt von den jährlichen Neuerkrankungen und Todesfällen usw. usw. Wer wirklich ernsthaft erkrankt ist, kann von dem. was dort palavert wird, nichts für sich umsetzen. 
Wollen sich nur bekannt machen und nutzen die Gelegenheit, mal von zu Hause fortzukommen  und zu entspannen. 
Reinardo

----------


## Hans-W.

> Wer bezahlt das eigentlich letztendlich allles?


Kann ich dir sagen - die Industrieausstellung, die zu jedem Kongress gehört, lässt sich der Veranstalter bei nationalen Kongressen für jeden Ausstellungsstand wie in Berlin mit 550 Euro pro m² plus Nebenkosten bezahlen, Mindeststandplatz 10m² für (A) Plätze. Da kommt schon was zusammen. Viele Ärzte, insbesondere die Vortragenden bekommen Unterstützung von Firmen, die mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Nicht zu unterschätzen, die vielen Abendessen die nebenbei laufen, wo "deals" gemacht werden.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Ich hatte im Beitrag zur Nano-Therapie (Unterforum Diagnose) hingewiesen auf:


"PS. Im Aushang die Ankündigung eines "Patiententages" im ICC Berlin am 27.9.2007 von 19.30 - 21.30 Uhr, wo u.a. die Professoren Miller ((= Operation) und Gschwend (=Systemische Therapien) sprechen werden. Co-Moderator ist Christian Ligensa vom BPS. Na, das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen! Eintritt frei. Reinardo."

Das scheint hier nicht bekannt zu sein, habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden.
Ich finde, wer in Berlin oder in der Nähe wohnt, sollte sich dieses Highlight nicht entgehen lassen. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo:-
> 
> Ich hatte im Beitrag zur Nano-Therapie (Unterforum Diagnose) hingewiesen auf:
> 
> 
> "PS. Im Aushang die Ankündigung eines "Patiententages" im ICC Berlin am 27.9.2007 von 19.30 - 21.30 Uhr, wo u.a. die Professoren Miller ((= Operation) und Gschwend (=Systemische Therapien) sprechen werden. Co-Moderator ist Christian Ligensa vom BPS. Na, das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen! Eintritt frei. Reinardo."
> 
> Das scheint hier nicht bekannt zu sein, habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden.
> Ich finde, wer in Berlin oder in der Nähe wohnt, sollte sich dieses Highlight nicht entgehen lassen. 
> ...


Hallo Reinardo,

Du hast in einem anderen Beitrag die Frage gestellt, warum man von Christian Ligensa so wenig hört. 

Von Rustra, der offenbar einen speziellen Draht hat, war  zu vernehmen, dass  der stellvertretende Bundesvorsitzende offenbar ein strammes Programm hat und neben seiner Bürotätigkeit in Bonn offenbar von Ort zu Ort eilt. Jedenfalls wurde so offenbart.

Gestern war Christian in Wyk auf der Insel Föhr auf dem 8. Föhrer Krebsforum und hielt dort den Vortrag:

*Neue Entwicklungen beim Prostatakarzinom

*Als verantwortungsvoller SHG-Fuzzy war ich, obwohl beschwerlich zu so früher Stund, dort, denn ich wollte ja auf eventuelle Telefonanfragen von der Insel vorbereitet sein. Außerdem wollte ich natürlich wissen, was für neue Entwicklungen unter der Flagge des BPS auf der schönen Urlaubsinsel vorgetragen werden.

Ich war total enttäuscht. Von neuen Entwicklungen praktisch gar nichts. Entweder Thema verfehlt oder Überschrift verwechselt. Ziemlich stark angesäuert bin ich mit der Mittagsfähre auf das Festland zurück.

Ich halte es für meine Verpflichtung, insbesonders im Hinblick auf unsere ehrenamtliche SHG-Tätigkeit, meine Feststellung öffentlich zu machen, denn schließlich war das ja eine öffentliche Veranstaltung. Du, lieber Reinardo, solltest die Erwartungen an das Highlight in Berlin nicht zu hoch schrauben.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Überflüssiger + überdrüssiger FÖHR-BESUCHER*

Wenn die Sonne tief steht, werfen selbst die Zwerge Riesenschatten

Barbara Streisand

*"Die hohlsten Nüsse machen, wenn man auf sie tritt, die lautesten Geräusche"*

*Gruß Hutschi*

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Überflüssiger + überdrüssiger FÖHR-BESUCHER*
> 
> Wenn die Sonne tief steht, werfen selbst die Zwerge Riesenschatten
> 
> Barbara Streisand
> 
> *"Die hohlsten Nüsse machen, wenn man auf sie tritt, die lautesten Geräusche"*
> 
> *Gruß Hutschi*


Hutschi zeigt immer mehr sein wahres Gesicht

----------


## Harro

> Hutschi zeigt immer mehr sein wahres Gesicht


Hutschi

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Nimm auch gleich noch die Funktion "img" mit, damit auch andere was davon haben:


Gruß Dieter
__________________

*Nein, das ist nicht der wahre Hutschi - das ist das*


Echo - Echo - Echo - Echo - Echo

*"Wichtigtuer sind Leute, die nie etwas wichtiges tun"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hutschi
> 
> Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Nimm auch gleich noch die Funktion "img" mit, damit auch andere was davon haben:
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter
> __________________
> 
> *Nein, das ist nicht der wahre Hutschi - das ist das*
> ...


Hallo Hutschi, mein Eindruck ist, dass Du Dich in einer psychischen Zwangslage befindest. Ich kann es deshalb nicht verantworten, weiter auf Dich einzugehen.

----------


## Harro

*Gott sei es gedankt*

Hallo Freunde, er muß dieses ganze Trauerspiel nicht erst seit Magdeburg mitbekommen haben, und dem unermüdlichen Husumer nun geholfen haben, vom Heiligen Geist erfaßt zu werden, damit er mir hoffentlich endlich meine wohl verdiente Ruhe läßt und nicht zukünftig wieder z.B. einen Beitrag über von mir selbst erlebte Biopsie-Unanehmlichketein mit Attributen wie "wenig Sachverstand und bereits im Ansatz falsche Schlußfolgerungen" abqualifiziert. Es mag sein, daß auch die Bildzeitung über eine Prostatabiopsie berichtet hat, bei der die Prostata wegen der unzähligen Stanzen Ähnlichkeit mit einem Schweizer Käse bekam - ich lese keine Bildzeitung -
aber mein Hinwweis kam von einem renommierten Urologen, der das vielleicht etwas übertrieben so ausdrückte. Ich hatte ja eigentlich - siehe hierzu der Hinweis von Schorschel - und auch auf dringende E-Mail-Empfehlung etlicher Forumsbenutzer hin -mir schon gestern wieder einmal fest vorgenommen, alles, was von Husum kommt, schlicht zu ignorieren, obwohl manchmal ja auch Wissenswertes dabei ist, nur der etwas peinliche Bericht über Christians Aktivitäten auf Föhr, ließ mich rückfällig werden. Jemand, der nur austeilen und es nicht vertragen kann, wenn ihm einer widerspricht oder ihm vielleicht sogar gewachsen ist - natürlich nicht ihm überlegen ist - denn der müßte hier im Forum noch neu erscheinen oder erst noch geboren werden - der sollte doch dann mal sagen, was man auf Föhr hätte Neues über Prostatakrebs den wartenden Betroffenen mitteilen können. Warum hält er denn nicht selbst mal einen solchen Vortrag vor: Ich zitiere den Original-Text der Einladung auf Föhr*: "Moderne Onkologie - Patientenorientierte Mezinin*" und dann "
*"Für Patienten - Angehörige - Ärzte und alle Interessierte*". Christians Vortrag war nur einer von vielen und für unsere Prostata sowieso nur der einzige Beitrag. 
Negative Berichte - siehe Magdeburg - bringen uns nicht weiter. Dann lieber schweigen. Ich werde es versuchen. Ich hoffe nun sehr, daß nicht schon Wetten
abgeschlossen werden, daß dieser Beitrag von mir doch nicht unbeantwortet bleiben wird. In Aussicht gestellt hat er, es nicht mehr zu tun.

*"Von einem bestimmten Alter an bereut man nur noch, was man nicht getan hat"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## cligensa

> Gestern war Christian in Wyk auf der Insel Föhr auf dem 8. Föhrer Krebsforum und hielt dort den Vortrag:
> 
> *Neue Entwicklungen beim Prostatakarzinom*
> 
> Ich war total enttäuscht. Von neuen Entwicklungen praktisch gar nichts. Entweder Thema verfehlt oder Überschrift verwechselt. Ziemlich stark angesäuert bin ich mit der Mittagsfähre auf das Festland zurück.


Hallo Dieter,
Schade, dass Du Dich nicht "geoutet" hast, da hätten wir vielleicht in der Kaffepause in einem ruhigen Gespräch ein paar Deiner Irrtümer ausräumen können:

1. Sicher weder Thema verfehlt noch Überschrift verwechselt: Du hast die Überschrift meines Vortrages nicht richtig gelesen. Als Untertitel stand dort nämlich "Patientenaspekte".
Es wäre ja wohl auch ziemlich unsinnig gewesen, wenn man mir als Patient die Aufgabe gestellt hätte, den dort anwesenden medizinischen Fachleuten und Interessierten innerhalb von 20 Minuten alle neuen medizinischen Entwicklungen beim Prostatakrebs zu erläutern. Außerdem hat ja auch ein Urologe vorgetragen.

2. Weiterhin scheint Deiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen zu sein, dass ich trotzdem die Ergebnisse von 4 wissenschaftlichen Studien zu neueren Entwicklungen erläutert und einige Veröffentlichungen mit Bezug zu einem Paradigmenwechsel für die Therapiesituation und die Notwendigkeit der Verhinderung von Übertherapie ein wenig ausführlicher dargestellt habe. 

3. Und machmal ist auch für Ärzte, sicher auch für viele Patienten, noch eine "neuere Entwickling", was ich weiterhin ausgeführt habe über
- Das originäre Recht des Patienten auf Therapieentscheidung
- der in Not geratene Patient als Kunde von Wettbewerbern in Therapien,
- die Notwendigkeit der Patientenkompetenz für den einzelnen Betroffenen
- Patientenkompetenz hilft auch dem Arzt
- die Kraft des Arztes liegt auch im Patienten
- Off-Lable Probleme, Kompetenzzentren,  Standardisierung/Optimierung der Chemotherapie, Anwendung wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse "from bench to bed".
- Notwendigkeit des interdisziplinären Netzwerkes bei individueller Beratung und in der Zusammenarbeit gesundheitspolitischer Gremien.
Mehr war in 20 Minuten nicht drin.

Deine etwas andere Sichtweise steht (gottseidank) in direktem Widerspruch zu den Meinungen der anderen dort anwesenden kompetenten Mitmenschen, über die ich mich gefreut habe.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Christian,

danke für die sachliche Rückmeldung.




> Schade, dass Du Dich nicht "geoutet" hast, da hätten wir vielleicht in der Kaffepause in einem ruhigen Gespräch ein paar Deiner Irrtümer ausräumen können:


Hätte mich gerne "geoutet", aber Du bist mit einer Dame zum Nebenausgang hinaus und ich konnte Dich draußen nicht mehr finden. Schade.




> 1. Sicher weder Thema verfehlt noch Überschrift verwechselt: Du hast die Überschrift meines Vortrages nicht richtig gelesen. Als Untertitel stand dort nämlich "Patientenaspekte".


Beim Lesen habe ich mich auf das Programm konzentriert und völlig richtig gelesen:

ich hatte aber ohnehin von Dir keine ärztlichen Ausführungen erwartet.

Meiner Aufmerksamkeit ist es nicht entgangen, dass Du die ERSPC- Pilotstudie erwähnt hast, welche Du ja sogar als revolutionierend bzw. revolutionär bezeichnet hast. Ob das denn so ist mit der Revolution, sei dahingestellt. Aber das war's dann auch schon, denn Deine Randbemerkung auf die Krebshemmung von 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmern willst Du ja sicherlich nicht ernsthaft als eine aus Patientensicht dargelegte für das Publikum übersetzte und vom Publikum begreifbare Neuheit bezeichnen wollen. Kompetenzzentren, Erklärung von "off label", alles registriert. Nur: das waren 2 Minuten von 20, wenn man das als neu Entwicklungen nehmen will. Hättest Du Dich diesen Themen vorwiegend über die gesamte Vortragszeit gewidmet, dann wäre es für mich sogar ein Vortrag entsprechend der Überschrift gewesen, so aber nicht.

Es hat wenig Nutzen, hier im Forum Details besprechen zu wollen, das machen wir mal bei Gelegenheit. Sensationslüsterne Eiferer könnten das eh nicht richtig einsortieren. Auch ich hatte ein paar Gespräche über Deinen Vortrag, welche sich mit meinen Eindrücken deckten.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HerriS

*Zitat aus der neuesten Pressemeldung*


*Für uns als Bundesverband der Selbsthilfegruppen ist die Teilnahme an öffentlichen Patientenforen besonders wichtig, um Patientenbedürfnisse in die Diskussion einbringen zu können, die Ergebnisse in unserem Mitgliedermagazin zu kommunizieren und in die inzwischen 185 Selbsthilfegruppen in Deutschland hineintragen zu können. Somit wirken wir als Multiplikatoren bei der Informationsverbreitung, so Christian Ligensa, stellvertretender Vorsitzender des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) und Co-Moderator des Patientenforums. Vor allem geht es uns darum, die aktuellen Therapieoptionen nicht nur bekannt zu machen, sondern diese auch bewerten zu können, um die in der Vergangenheit häufige Übertherapie zu vermeiden, so Ligensa weiter.*

PRESSEINFORMATION

Patientenforum auf dem 59. Urologen-Kongress in Berlin

Für Laien: Das Neueste zum Prostatakarzinom

Berlin. Treffen kann es jeden: Prostatakrebs ist mit jährlich fast 50 000 Neuerkrankungen in Deutschland die häufigste Krebserkrankung des Mannes. Aufklärung und Information sind unerlässlich. Aus diesem Grund lädt die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie e. V. (DGU) Patienten und interessierte Besucher ein, sich über neue Erkenntnisse zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Behandlung des Krebses der Vorsteherdrüse zu informieren: Auf einem öffentlichen Forum am Donnerstag, den 27. September 2007, 19.30 bis 21.30 Uhr in Saal 6 des Internationalen Congress Centrums Berlin (ICC). Die Veranstaltung im Rahmen des 59. Kongresses der DGU in der Bundeshauptstadt ist kostenlos. 

Öffentliche Patientenforen sind für Betroffene eine Möglichkeit, sich direkt bei Experten über Grundlagen, Trends und Neuentwicklungen zu definierten Erkrankungen zu informieren. Gerade im Zeitalter der nahezu grenzenlosen Möglichkeiten der Informationsbeschaffung ist es wichtig, diese Informationen richtig zu interpretieren, sagt Professor Dr. Kurt Miller. Der Direktor der Urologischen Klinik der Berliner Charité ist Organisator und Moderator des Patientenforums mit dem Titel Prostatakarzinom: Was gibt es Neues?. In fünf Kurz-Vorträgen werden renommierte Urologen den aktuellen Wissensstand zur Früherkennung, zur Diagnose und den Behandlungsoptionen Bestrahlung, Operation sowie medikamentöse Therapie des Prostatakrebses in verständlichen Worten zusammenfassen. Im Anschluss daran haben die Besucher die Möglichkeit, den Experten individuelle Fragen zu stellen. 
Prostatakrebs ist heute der häufigste Tumor des Mannes, entsprechend gross ist die Zahl der Betroffenen. Bei dem Patientenforum im Rahmen des DGU Kongresses verfolgen wir das Ziel, die interessierten Männer und Patienten über die neusten Entwicklungen zu informieren, sagt Professor Miller. Neue Erkenntnisse gibt es zum Beispiel zur intermittierenden Androgentherapie, ebenso zur Radiotherapie sowie zur Früherkennung.
Für uns als Bundesverband der Selbsthilfegruppen ist die Teilnahme an öffentlichen Patientenforen besonders wichtig, um Patientenbedürfnisse in die Diskussion einbringen zu können, die Ergebnisse in unserem Mitgliedermagazin zu kommunizieren und in die inzwischen 185 Selbsthilfegruppen in Deutschland hineintragen zu können. Somit wirken wir als Multiplikatoren bei der Informationsverbreitung, so Christian Ligensa, stellvertretender Vorsitzender des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) und Co-Moderator des Patientenforums. Vor allem geht es uns darum, die aktuellen Therapieoptionen nicht nur bekannt zu machen, sondern diese auch bewerten zu können, um die in der Vergangenheit häufige Übertherapie zu vermeiden, so Ligensa weiter.
Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie, die anlässlich ihres 59. Kongresses vom 26. bis 29. September im ICC Berlin zu der öffentlichen Informations-Veranstaltung einlädt, setzt damit ihr Engagement für eine bessere Aufklärung der Bevölkerung fort. Tagungspräsident Professor Dr. Lothar Hertle: Früherkennung rettet Leben. Das gilt in besonderem Maße auch für das Prostatakarzinom. Rechtzeitig erkannt, ist es in 80 bis 90 Prozent der Fälle heilbar.

Terminhinweis: 
59. Kongress der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V., 
26. bis 29. September, Internationales Congress Centrum Berlin
Eröffnungs-Presssekonferenz, 26. September 2007, 11.30 Uhr, ICC Berlin, Raum 43 
Anmeldung: http://www.wahlers-pr.de/pk/

----------


## Reinardo

Vor allem geht es uns darum, die aktuellen Therapieoptionen nicht nur bekannt zu machen, sondern diese auch bewerten zu können, um die in der Vergangenheit häufige Übertherapie zu vermeiden, so Ligensa weiter.
Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie, die anlässlich ihres 59. Kongresses vom 26. bis 29. September im ICC Berlin zu der öffentlichen Informations-Veranstaltung einlädt, setzt damit ihr Engagement für eine bessere Aufklärung der Bevölkerung fort. Tagungspräsident Professor Dr. Lothar Hertle: Früherkennung rettet Leben. Das gilt in besonderem Maße auch für das Prostatakarzinom. Rechtzeitig erkannt, ist es in 80 bis 90 Prozent der Fälle heilbar.

Sonntagsreden, nichts als Sonntagsreden. Wenn die Vorträge im ICC ebenso gehaltsarm sind, bitte ich  um Erstattung meiner Fahrtkosten. Euro 4,40.

C.Ligensa: "...in der Vergangenheit". Mit dieser Wortwahl vermeidet man Irritationen. Nein, in der Gegenwart nach wie vor.

Professor Miller von der Charité habe ich bei einem Vortrag als einen erzkonservativen Vertreter  des harten Kurses kennen gelernt, der die Übertherapie zwar beklagt, praktisch  aber für seine Klinik die FNAB als Rebiopsie abgewürgt hat, welche die Voraussetzung für abwartende Therapien wäre.

Bin gespannt!

Gruss, Reinardo

----------

